# Getting things ready for this afternoon



## Steve H (Jul 1, 2018)

We're going to feast today. Bacon wrapped scallops, Lobster tails, and coleslaw.
Gonna spice the scallops up with a touch of lemon pepper. The tails will get a bath of butter with parsley and other spices.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2018)

Boy that is my kind of meal!
Looking forward to seeing the finale!
Al


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 1, 2018)

A feast it will be! Sounds super! Will be watching for the plate up!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2018)

Aw, Man!!!
That stuff is ALL Great Bear Bait !!
Awesome!!:)
Be back for the Finale!!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 1, 2018)

Eagerly awaiting the money shots.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 1, 2018)

In about 6 hours......;):D


----------



## dcecil (Jul 1, 2018)

That should be tasty, good choice


----------



## Steve H (Jul 1, 2018)

Prepped and ready....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 1, 2018)

The money shot. Lord, this was good!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2018)

OMG---That's the Pic I've been waiting for!!:)
Looks Perfect, Steve!!  MMMMmmm......
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 1, 2018)

BOOYAH!
Dammit man, that looks good.
Pass the drawn butter please.

*Like!*


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks great! Really great!

Had a long day and came back just to see how things went for your cook, and this is a nice way to end the day seeing that it came out great for you!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice job !


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 1, 2018)

That is a gorgeous plate!  Awesome job!

Mike


----------

